# Pec injury



## Texan69 (Apr 8, 2020)

All last year I had a nagging pec injury. Bad pinching pain in my pec. Never lost any strength nor did I get swelling. I would take 4-6 weeks off thinking it was a strain, go back to working it light for two weeks no issue then as soon as I got heavy I would feel the pain again. This cycle  went on for a while so I finally went to the doctor 
got an x ray and MRI. He did a physical exam and said it looked torn but then MRI came back and he said no tear but he did see fluid which he said meant bad strain, doctor recommended 12-16 weeks off. I rested it for 16 weeks 

it is a lot better but I still feel pain. I’ve been massaging it with a hard ball and a massage wand which seems to make it more sore for a few hours after. When I bench or do flies I can feel a pinching type pain. It’s on the outside of my pec about nipple line. Maybe a tad higher. 

Im deciding on my next step thinking about the following 
second opinion with another doctor, physical therapy or go see about getting a deep tissue massage once a week for a bit.

any of you guys have a similar experience of have any advice on what should be the first step for me to take. I’m not sure how hard it is for a doctor to miss a tear on an MRI I’m starting to think maybe he did, ive had plenty of strains and 16 weeks of rest seems more than plenty to heal a strain 


I have never had a true tear in any of my muscles so I really have nothing to compare this to but the pain in the chest for this long Surely does not seem right. Not sure what it is 
I do have full strength and range of motion but the pain gets pretty bad on bench and flys 
I can do incline press with no pain for some reason.


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m in a similar situation. Had a couple partial tears/strains. Strain most recently during Winter. 

Strength is back to peak. There is definitely “something there” still. I’m just warming it up a lot and if it feels squirrelly on a particular day I don’t push too hard. 

I dont have any real advice for you. This is what works for me. 

Good luck.


----------

